# Split0101 Gallery



## split0101 (Sep 19, 2013)

So for my birthday, the finance committee approved a new addition to my budding collection. This one took a little more convincing but at the end of the day I was able to pitch a good enough case.

I would like to introduce all of you to my new Carter. Its a 6.1 sun High Grade Funayuki w/ Custom Handle.





I havent had time to use it today, but I have to say this came in scary sharp (much sharper than my Takeda). Im going to get some quality time with it this weekend and I'll let you know my opinion. In the meantime here are some pics.





I know some people complain anbout the F&F of the custom handles, but I think this one looks and feels great.





Also, I have to give a ton of praise to Murray's staff. There was a shipping error where they accidentally sent me the wrong knife. They quickly contacted me and asked if I rather keep the one they sent or ship the one I ordered. I decided to return the knife for the one that I ordered. Because of the mistake, they refunded me the return shipping, and with my new knife they also included a copy of Murray's book (awesome). 

What really impressed me though was that as soon as I shipped out the knife they shipped mine. It was basically the honor system and I thought that was remarkable. Not to many places would have done that without receiving their product back first. This is what customer service is all about. It will definitely leave a lasting impression on not only the quality of his work, but the quality of his staff as well.


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for the pix and info. Looks great, I love the choil shot showing how insanely thin this gets. 

Stefan


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 19, 2013)

That's one of the thinnest grinds I've ever seen. You must update after time in the field with it. You must!!!


----------



## cookinstuff (Sep 20, 2013)

hehe great little intro, finance commitee that's a good one. That is a special looking Carter, wowweeee that man can grind!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 20, 2013)

Very nice looking Carter


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 20, 2013)

Sweet! His knives are amazingly sharp ootb. The handle issue isn't of f&f, but more choice of materials. He often uses several odd materials together, including man made, that don't always jive. Sometimes he makes a stunner; yours is a great example.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2013)

I've seen a gajillion Carters, and that's up there as the nicest one. Looks almost perfect, really. Murray's knives are stupidly awesome, and this looks even better than most. Enjoy it!


----------



## Timthebeaver (Sep 20, 2013)

THIN MUCH?


----------



## split0101 (Sep 20, 2013)

I wonder if he uses a jig to grind or if he does it freehand? I have to read his book as Im sure he covers that topic.


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 20, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> That's one of the thinnest grinds I've ever seen. You must update after time in the field with it. You must!!!



yeah, that looks wonderful!


----------



## split0101 (Sep 21, 2013)

So I was able to use the knife to make dinner today. I did a variety of cutting tasks; chopping carrots, mincing garlic and ginger, dicing onions & peppers, slicing mushrooms, as well as slicing up from flank steak for a stir fry. Overall it was a great experience, no particular issues using various cutting techniques. 

The one thing did throw me off a bit was the angle of the handle in relation to the edge. For some cutting tasks it felt like the angle of my wrist was a little off. I have only used knives where the handle is angled parallel to the heel. After a while i didnt really notice it to much.

The one nice surprise after finishing up was a bit of a patina that started to kick in.





I have a few more things im going to cut up this weekend but I have a feeling Im going to be reaching for this one all the time.


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 21, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> Sweet! His knives are amazingly sharp ootb. The handle issue isn't of f&f, but more choice of materials. He often uses several odd materials together, including man made, that don't always jive. Sometimes he makes a stunner; yours is a great example.



yup


----------



## ar11 (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a KU carter and it's nowhere ground that thin.. wonder if mine is a dud?


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Sep 22, 2013)

split0101 said:


> I wonder if he uses a jig to grind or if he does it freehand? I have to read his book as Im sure he covers that topic.



Freehand on a large diameter wheel. When we talked last week we discussed it. He was having trouble using a belt grinder to address the secondary bevel on his neck knife due to the fact it kept grabbing. The large water cooled wheels don't do that.

The large wheels will put in that almost imperceptible hollow grind...its a great tool. When I build my 2x72, I may build a 24" wooden wheel for that specific purpose, and use 90" belts on it.


----------



## richinva (Sep 23, 2013)

Judging from that choil shot, you should be able to see through that blade.......


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 23, 2013)

I have 2 Carters, both of them are very thin. This is very common for his knives.


----------



## split0101 (Jan 12, 2014)

I picked this knife up a while back but didnt have time to take some pictures. Adding to the family.

Here is my Ealy Gyuto in O1 with a forced mustard patina.

Here is the profile.




Here is the choil shot.


----------

